# Build Log of My Own Car :) 2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc, UPDATED C3CX!



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

To be honest, if you asked me about when my own car was going to be done a coupla months ago, i would have given you a pained expression and uttered something along the lines of "who knows" or "uh probably never". 

Work was getting to be really busy and it seems i can never find enough time to work on it, add that to the fact that i really tried to push myself in terms of design restrictions it really did feel like biting off more than i can chew.

I got the front midbasses and wiring done late last year, and then it just sat there for the next year...until about 2 weeks ago. 

With a brief lull in the schedule, i was able to make decent progress on the trunk, and with our open house event scheduled for the following weekend, i decided to just push through and finish it once and for all...eventually, other than some small details that still needs to be taken care of, the car was completed friday late afternoon before the meet.

Before i get any further, id like to personally thank:

*the great peeps at ORCA Design (Nalaka Duane, Jacob etc)
Casey with Morel
Theo and the guys at Arc
Byron with XS Power
Donnie of Intraphex
Scott our rep of RPM Marketing (PDWRX)
Of course JOey for his help and advice
and all the great folks here on diyma from whom i have learned so much over the years. *

let us first take a look at the goals that made this a pretty difficult project:

1. obtain a decent level of sound quality utilizing oem locations (i have had non stock locations for virtually all my previous cars, but i feel that out here, having a nice sounding stock location vehicle may be a better selling tool, not to mention if someone wanted to sample a non-stock location vehicle, they can listen to Joey's truck )

2. obtain a decent amount of low freq output and extension (this meant a pretty big sub amp and two relatively powerful subs)

3. keep a 100 percent hidden appearance in the trunk with NOTHING outside of the spare tire well. (this presented quite a challenge as you will see later)

4. Focus on ease of adjustability and maintainence

5. Showcase various aspects and ability of our shop

6. maintain a permanent android presence in the vehicle while maintaining a audiophile quality cd headunit (this meant either an android headunit or a tablet mount, read more later)


so...thats about it...some of you may remember my previous subaru legacy wagon. at the time, i really felt like that was squeezing 10lbs of stuff into a 5 lb bag, but this time around, i was trying to jam almost twice amount of equipment into virtually the same space:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...40722-abbreviated-install-log-my-own-car.html

so, lets get started with it all.

first, some quick shots of the car, which is pretty much stock except for tint and clear bra. it has full bolt ons to stage 2, and honestly, isnt really much slower, if at all, than my old legacy with turbo/fuel/meth 























































moving to some quick underhood shots. I swapped the stock battery with a XSpower D2400 battery, pretty much the biggest thing that will fit, i also redid the wiring using a set of JL audio battery terminals, beefed up the ground, and the stinger 0 gauge fuse holder is located on a metal bracket welded to my tie down brace by joey. all the wires are organized and loomed with heatshrink termination:




























some quick pics of the fuse mounting bracket joey came up with:




























and a final shot of the engine bay, about the only thing visible is the racerX TMIC and charge pipe










Moving on to the signal source. This took a lot of thinking and searching on my part. Unlike my previous car, which featured a plethora of mechanical guages, i wanted to use an android device to run OBDII based apps like dashcommand or torque. I also knew i wanted this android unit to be permenantly mounted to my car...so basically, the choices were between doing a tablet mount and a android headunit. In addition, i knew i wanted to run a SQ specific headunit, which turned out to be once again, a Denford 8250.

each had its advantages and downsides. the tablet idea, while cool, would mean i have to loose my dash storage pocket to house the Denford, it would also be slightly quirky if i wanted to have rear view camera and steering wheel controls capability. An android headunit, like those commonly found online, did everything i want, but virtually all of them are unknowns when it came to reliability and sonic performance. While i do have my SQ deck for cds, i still wanted me other source to sound good when demoing digital media.

The answer came to me while visiting the AAMP of american booth at the 2014 CES. Intraphex, a company i have known and worked with before, is in the final stages of developing a unit called the prodigy pro that can plug into various environments, be it oem or aftermarket, and transform a otherwise benign touchscreen into a fully independent android device.

After some discussions at CES and realizing that it can work with any pioneer unit with a NAV port, i decided on a 7500 indash flipout unit to pair up with my Denford. I know flipouts are pretty much like dinosaurs and in a year or two, no one will be making them anymore, but for what i wanted to accomplish, it is exactly the right unit for the job. No extra cutting or molding, easy integration of rear view camera and steering wheel controls, all the reliablity and sonic output of a pioneer, but all the advantageous and capabilities of an android piece.

now, i want to MAKE SURE you guys understand that this is still very much in BETA TESTING, there are still bugs to be worked out to please dont ask me on the specifics of the unit or jump the guy on hyping or bashing what it can do. once i get the finalized software and get to play with it for sometime, i will post a very formal review with all the info.  for now, i can only say its definitely on the right track.

so anyway, here is the resting view of the two units, stacked together in a metra dash kit...a big odd looking i know, but it is what it is  and yes, i know the dash kit isnt fitting 100 percent correctly, but since i may have to take the unit a few more times to update it, i figure i will wait till the last time to properly space it:










here the pioneer opened up in normal pioneer view:










i also installed a low profile backup camera into the trunk lid:



















and with a push of the Mode (nav) button on the 7500, the unit switches over to the android side. I want to make sure to let you know that it is NOT AT ALL tethered to my phone, and it does indeed have full touch screen capability. its basically mimicing the pioneer nav so all of those functions are working.










sample apps running: 




























here are some quick pics of the headunit install, which basically consists of stacking the two units and a heap load of wiring...but most of the wiring was covered in tesa tape, courtesy of our friend and my personal install hero Jeremy Katz (formerly of advanced audio designs in MA)...so that made it easier to organize things:




























here is is the area behind the dash where everything plugs into everything else:










here is the intraphex prodigy pro piece that turns my pioneer flipout into an independent android device...again, more info and review to come later. 




























here are a few pics of the rear view camera install...first, i took off the trim panel above the license plate, drilled a hole and secured the camera:














































then the trim piece was secured back onto the trunk lid, the point of entry for the cable sealed up, and then the cable was lead down, the video and power/ground wires connected to my own twisted primary wire, and passed into the car via the stock conduit:





































i also took this opportunity to sound proof my trunk lid with a combination of blackhole tile and CLD damper, while the backside of the lid trim received full foam coverage:




























backup front, the only other visible modification to the front is the bass knob next to the coin tray behind the shifter, and the usb port infront of the shifter:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

an installer actually finished their own car? woah


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

moving onto the doors. unlike the headunit, the front stage choice was set a long time ago...i wanted to run the morel elate mw6 midbass paired with the supremo piccolo tweeter. this combo is one of my favorite two way combinations and always seems to sound pretty good.

First, i sound proofed the outter door skin with about 20 blackhole tiles per door:




























then the inner metal skin was covered fully wtih focal BAM XXXL composite damper:










new connection 12 gauge speaker wires were run into the doors:










a set of spacer baffles was fabricated and coated with truck bedliner:



















and bolted to the door using stock mounting points:










then the Elate MW6 was wired up and installed:




























then i applied some FAST rings to midbass to form a seal against the door grille opening:



















and finally, the outter door skin was smothered with blackhole CLD damper to kill resonance:










the same procedure was repeated on the passenger side:













































































































Moving onto the supremo piccolo tweeter, which went into the stock top the dash location firing up. I make sure the tweeter fit correctly there, i fabricated a pair of mounting adapters out of 1/4" acrylic, tap and threaded the mounting holes, so the tweeter can be mounted from the bottom side to clear the stock grille:










the adapters were painted black:










and the piccolo secured in place and ready to be wired up:










and finally the two tweeters were secured in place, and done.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Moving onto the wiring...here is the pile of twisted primary wire for all my rca and video cable need:










and here are pictures of the two bundles as it travels from the front of the car into the trunk, bundled, secured via zipties every 3-4 inches:
















































































































































































































i also took out the stock amp and soldered the input and output together for the rear sepeakers and hooked em up to the pioneer flipout.



















the final thing i did in the cabin was to remove the stock subwoofer and fully sound proof the rear deck with focal bam XXL:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Moving into the main attraction and the most headache inducing part of the build. From very early i knew in order to acheive the sonic performance i wanted, i needed a pretty decent amount of gear, i also knew that i didnt want to raise the floor at all or flow out from the spare tire well into other parts of the trunk or car, in addition, i wanted to add little extra touches to set of the build. In the end, all three factors was working against the physical limitations of the spare tire well. while the well itself is quite large, it shrink rapidly once i started cramming stuff into it.

several times during the last year or even during this build i wanted to give up and just put some amps on the bottom of the rear deck or under the seat, but in the end, decided to just keep forging ahead. 

so lets take a look at the final result. this is my normal everyday view, as you can see, the stock cargo mat fits exactly like before for a 100 percent OEM, fully usable trunk:










remove the rubber cargo mat and you see the previous center floor panel has been replaced with a new floor, with what looks like two cutouts towards the back:




























pop off the press fit center grille and here is what you see. two mosconi zero amps is trimmed in a white vinyl border. the zero 4 on the right powers the midbass with 210 watts rms and the piccolos with 100 watts, while the zero 3 on the right is bridged powering the subs with 1850 watts rms. Simple and clean. You may notice the two amps have slightly different finishes...the zero 4 i have had for over a year and in that time, it got quite dirty and messy, so it was cleaned with acetone, which ended up putting a shine on it, the zero3 is brand new...i will find sometime to equalize their finish some time. 
































































so at this point, you are probably wondering where the rest of the install is, including the subs. well, press a switch on the right side of the trunk, and the entire amp rack assembly motorize up to reveal a well and separate enclosure/rack under neath. towards the back is a pair of arc audio Black series 10" subwoovers, they reside in a sealed enclosure of roughly 1.5 cubic foot, while upfront, two separate windows trim around a mosconi 6to8V8 dsp, and a connection dual power/ground distribution block. all the surfaces has been trimmed out in white vinyl, with the exception of the top layer of the well, which is done in black vinyl:






















































































































using a remote controller, i can turn on the RGB led strip and light up the inner edge of the plexi layer with any color i want:



















three more shots of the raised amp rack from further back:




























of course, that lighting is best viewed in a dark garage or at night, so here is that view from various angles:
































































and finally, here is a quick little video showing the movement and the lighting of the amp rack. joey came up with the idea to raise the front portion of the rack first so when it starts tiling, the trim panel clears the floor, it worked out great! 







some if you may wonder how the bass gets out from under all those layers. Well, i am always a believe in that bass finds a way, and there are still quite a few openings around to let the air out as you will see in the build log. while i have no doubt that i will probably loose a bit of output and airmovement with it down, i can also tell you definitively that with everything buttoned up and the cargo mat in place, i easily have more than enough bass when driving around...so much so that most of the time, i have the bass towards the lower end of the knob adjustment. Hard to believe perhaps, but with my previous wagon, i consistently scored higher on bass with the super thick and heavy rubber mat over my fake floor than with it wide open...and that seemed like a fully sealed situation as well.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

so onto build pics of all this mess.

first, the entire spare tire well was sound proofed, taped off, and 7 layers of fiberglass laid down:





































then i fabricated the stepped top baffle with the center gap to leave room for the actuator:



















the well portion of the box was trimmed to match the top baffle:



















and the entire shaped sound proofed with CLD, and test fitted into the well:



















then the two pieces were mated together, forming what can only be described as a ghetto mellinium falcon enclosure 





































the two mounting holes for two subs were then cut out:










then, i went ahead and painted the parts that may be visible through the opening for the actuator rod black, so no shiny surfaces can be seen:



















here you will notice that the floor of the spare tire well was cut, and a new cubby has been welded in place. joey fabricated that out of metal so the actuator can sit low enough to clear the top amp rack. 














































here is the view from under the car, as you can see, it is still higher than the exahust system right front of it, and the entire bottom of the well has been undercoated:










moving back to the enclosure. all the spacers were installed along wtih threaded inserts to secure the top layers, and then the back half was wrapped in black vinyl, while the front portion was painted with truck bedliner:





































the DSP, distribution block, and four barrier strips were then secured:



















and the entire structure droped back into the car and secured. it is then wired up as much as possible:





































the entire enclosure is held down by the bolt at the spare tire well retainer:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

next comes the various layers before and after upholstery.

first, the bottom layer, which wraps around the main white trim panel and to which all the top layers bolt to, is wrapped in vinyl after threaded inserts were installed:



















here are the various pieces that make up the well. 










first the bottom two layers, which is a 1/4" plexi that has been counted, and a piece of 1/8" MDF painted black acting as a light blocker:










the RGB led strip was then secured to the plexi layer, and the 1/8" black mdf bonded to the top of it:





































before anything else, i fabricated three spacer platforms and bolted them to the car at three locations via thread inerts to properly support and orient the top fake floor:























































then its time to prep and install the metal actuator brackets. Joey fabricated these pieces out of steel. here is the main brace which holds the atuator and bolts to the car at three points. the bottom portion in the small cubby he made at the bottom of the spare tire well:




























i then coated the piece with truck bedliner:



















and then bolted it in place. here you can see the piece in the car with the actuator resting in the gap between the front of the enclosure:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

here is the metal rack for the amp that will pivot up and down, before and after painting with truck bedliner:





































the maintain a consistent finish when the amp rack is tilted up, the bottom side of the two mosconi amps were also coated with truck bedliner:










and here are the two amps bolted to the rack:



















and here is the amp rack portion bolted to the support brace. you can also get a good idea at the two bundles from the front of the car and how they entire the rack/well area:










here are the side well walls and the top layer before and after vinyl. to clear the two wiring bundles, portions of the wall stack had to be trimmed quite thin, pretty hair raising stuff to vinyl them fearing they would snap, but got it done in the end:




























and here is a shot of those layers bolted in place:










and here is the main cosmetic trim panel around the subs, dsp and dblock before and after vinyl:



















here is the top floor front portion, i removed the foam spacers from the stock carpet floor panel and transplanted them onto my new panel to provide the right amount of support and orientation. i then wrapped the panel in trunk liner:





































here is the main fake floor back portion, before and after back filling, and front vent, and after carpeting:





































here are thet two pieces that make up the cover panel above the amps that sits flush with the rest of the fake floor when the amp rack is down. it is a 1/2" top layer wrapped in carpet, and a 1.8" bottom layer done in black vinyl, so it is finished on both sides. four metal rods secured at the four corners act as dowels to locate and secure the finish piece to the amp rack:





































here is the small press fit white trim border layer before and after carpeting:



















and here is the breathable top grille before and after carpeting:



















after all that was done, all the carpeted pieces were dyed to be slightly darker to better match the oem trunk carpet:











and finally, three shops of the wiring on the amp rack showing termination and routing:





























so whew...thats it...cosmetically and functionally, i am super happy wtih the outcome, i never dreamed i can fit so much into that amount of space and the end product came out almost exactly how i envisioned it. but to be honest, i am not sure if i will want to attempt the same thing again. 

sonically, though i only still just have a 45 minute tune on it, i am pretty pleased as well.

initial impressions is that the center is quite good, width is okay, and depth to be ears is really good. height is also pretty good though there are some slightly rainbowing, i think a dash mat can help with a lot of those things.

tonally its very powerful and comfortable. nothing stands out too much, the midbass is extremely powerful and anchor pretty much everything upfront. there are some resonances here and there in the car that i have to deal with. the midrange is quite nice and the highs has good detail, justmaybe a few more little peaks i have to contend with. The subbass is very impressive with these blacks. i would say i may have to turn down below 30hz as it seems right now, sub 30hz is louder than 30-60hz...it blends well, and can really get down and boogie when i get a bassy song...

so far, very pleased and i hope it will get better with some real tune time on it...for a stock location car it should be pretty darn good. 

okay, now back to your regularly scheduled program.

Cheers,

Bing


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

wow...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Awesome. JOey's fab abilities with metal have really taken SiS up a notch! Great job!

Jay


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

I suppose its OK 

Nah thats sick, love the flip up amp rack.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

129 people viewing right now.. is that a record?

edit.. were up to 172


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

beautiful.


----------



## Ghostbuster (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Man I miss the GOOD Legacys. Killer build, B.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

That's seriously 10lbs of stuff in a 5lb bag. Good job!

Josh


----------



## bengl3rt (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

How do you switch between the Denford and the Pioneer? Looks like they both run to the 6to8 separately?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

i have them currently both going in, meaningi can play two songs at the same time if i wanted to...its trippy 

but i can have either presets doing only one input at a time, or i can set i think have 5/6 input auto interupt 1/2, so far, i dont see a need as i mostly liisten to the denford and turning the volume down on one or the other isnt a big deal.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Bing, the one question I have, how did you secure the pivot point of the rack? I see the ends coming off the rack, but how is it secured?

Other than that, man, kind helps me clear up some things on something I'm working on. Got room, just don't want to take up all the room, while fitting all sorts of stuff..


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

wow that trunk!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



AccordUno said:


> Bing, the one question I have, how did you secure the pivot point of the rack? I see the ends coming off the rack, but how is it secured?
> 
> Other than that, man, kind helps me clear up some things on something I'm working on. Got room, just don't want to take up all the room, while fitting all sorts of stuff..



the two slots on the main bracket, the amp rack portion has two arms with holes that slides into it, and a bolt passes through the two sides of the slot, through the amp rack arm and bolts together. kind a hard to explain.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



simplicityinsound said:


> the two slots on the main bracket, the amp rack portion has two arms with holes that slides into it, and a bolt passes through the two sides of the slot, through the amp rack arm and bolts together. kind a hard to explain.


Nope not that hard to explain, that's what I was thinking.. I saw the two welded items on the actuator bracket, I was wondering it just a cap or bolt thru to secure them..


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

One word, WOW


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



AccordUno said:


> Nope not that hard to explain, that's what I was thinking.. I saw the two welded items on the actuator bracket, I was wondering it just a cap or bolt thru to secure them..



this picture is about the best i took of that:


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Yup that one and this:


----------



## bengl3rt (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



simplicityinsound said:


> i have them currently both going in, meaningi can play two songs at the same time if i wanted to...its trippy
> 
> but i can have either presets doing only one input at a time, or i can set i think have 5/6 input auto interupt 1/2, so far, i dont see a need as i mostly liisten to the denford and turning the volume down on one or the other isnt a big deal.


Iiiiiinteresting. Could you also have the volume control on the 6to8 remote (if you installed one) attenuate one set of inputs but not the other? Like if you had one head unit and one line level source that did not have its own volume control? Or build one preset where the 6to8 remote actually changed the volume, and another where it was ignored?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

That is a pretty insane install. Nice work. You did answer a question I was having when looking at it. How the heck does the bass not become muffled and severely reduced? 

Those blacks are awesome though aren't they?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

kizz said:


> That is a pretty insane install. Nice work. You did answer a question I was having when looking at it. How the heck does the bass not become muffled and severely reduced?
> 
> Those blacks are awesome though aren't they?


Ironically my original build was for a set of illusion.c10xls..but they didnt.arrive back in stock so these went in since they share the same basket...I may just keep em in there for now  very good stuff.


----------



## Flash_Gti (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Always an awesome install! Can I ask, how do you mate the mdf panel to the fibreglass portion?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Flash_Gti said:


> Always an awesome install! Can I ask, how do you mate the mdf panel to the fibreglass portion?


Quite a bit of duraglass


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

I like real world installs better that insane robolop perfection.
nahhh I love his too. 
very nice and practical at the same time. great job Bing.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Damn Bing, you have seriously outdone yourself. Top notch work as always. I can't even imagine the amount of hours that went into this build.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

After seeing this, I'm selling my Legacy and going home lol.


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Bing, that is unreal!

Congrats on putting another awesome install together and one that you will get to enjoy daily!


----------



## Big Boi (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

WoW.


----------



## DJTrevLuv (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

WOW!! Great job. That looks awesome.


----------



## aaron_b (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

amazing work. 2 questions...

1. can you provide a link to your distro block? Id like to purchase one myself. 

2. how do the tweeters sound in that location? any major tuning/tweaking to get them to sound great?


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

top notch...me likes. good to see the shoemaker get shoes too


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Inspiring and humbling! As I contemplate the wiring re-routing in my car, again, to address noise issues, I shall draw on these images for perfection in wire-dressing. Unbelievable.

May I ask on your main power trunk line and signal lines.. I've always read keeping them separate and never letting them run parallel, etc. Granted it appears you're running beautifully twisted pair signal lines and I assume a differential receiver in the processor for noise cancellation. It's a little hard to tell, are you actually running the main +12V WITH some of the signal runs or speaker lines? 

I'm still trying to learn best practice on that. Unfortunately I fear the 80PRS feeding NVX amps in my current build are neither sending nor receiving balanced, which was one thing I enjoyed about the stock premium civic head unit's differential outs into the MS-8.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



aaron_b said:


> amazing work. 2 questions...
> 
> 1. can you provide a link to your distro block? Id like to purchase one myself.
> 
> 2. how do the tweeters sound in that location? any major tuning/tweaking to get them to sound great?



1. its the audison connection sfd 41c 
SFD 41C

2. top of the dash location, i have came around on it over the years after hearing quite a few cars with it and sounding good. so i decided to give it a shot, on the RTA to be honest, it didnt really need that much work, i dont think its a huge limit so far, maybe it affects width slightly? but again, i have VERY little tune time on them so far, but right now, i dont feel like they are a big issue.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



aaron_b said:


> amazing work. 2 questions...
> 
> 1. can you provide a link to your distro block? Id like to purchase one myself.
> 
> 2. how do the tweeters sound in that location? any major tuning/tweaking to get them to sound great?



1. its the audison connection sfd 41c 
http://www.connection.eu/index.php?link=accessories&view_c=6&view_f=14

2. top of the dash location, i have came around on it over the years after hearing quite a few cars with it and sounding good. so i decided to give it a shot, on the RTA to be honest, it didnt really need that much work, i dont think its a huge limit so far, maybe it affects width slightly? but again, i have VERY little tune time on them so far, but right now, i dont feel like they are a big issue.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Babs said:


> Inspiring and humbling! As I contemplate the wiring re-routing in my car, again, to address noise issues, I shall draw on these images for perfection in wire-dressing. Unbelievable.
> 
> May I ask on your main power trunk line and signal lines.. I've always read keeping them separate and never letting them run parallel, etc. Granted it appears you're running beautifully twisted pair signal lines and I assume a differential receiver in the processor for noise cancellation. It's a little hard to tell, are you actually running the main +12V WITH some of the signal runs or speaker lines?
> 
> I'm still trying to learn best practice on that. Unfortunately I fear the 80PRS feeding NVX amps in my current build are neither sending nor receiving balanced, which was one thing I enjoyed about the stock premium civic head unit's differential outs into the MS-8.



the main power line is only run with speaker wires, not any rca wires. the distributed power lines do of course, run with some of the rcas going to amps, but thats hard to avoid with amps that have all the terminals on one side.

to be honest, what i have found over the years is that the quality of amps makes a pretty big difference. these top end mosconis for example, though they have all front terminals and invariably result in power and rca crossing in most cases, never have any issues with noise (as verified this time around by papasin when he judged it ), cheaper amps with similar designs however, arent as lucky, and by cheaper i mean stuff of qusetionable quality, i have also found that some older amps seem to be more prone to noise than the newer ones, despite them being considered great back in the day. 

b


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



simplicityinsound said:


> these top end mosconis for example, though they have all front terminals and invariably result in power and rca crossing in most cases, never have any issues with noise (as verified this time around by papasin when he judged it )


Lol. I guess I have a little experience with those amps too.  Been running them for a couple years now with no issues whatsoever. My setup is dead silent as well. In my case, I'm going optical and AI-net to the processor however and have no RCA runs from front to back. But like Bing, I have to deal with power wires and RCAs going to the amps along the same side...but have not had any noise issues.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Bing, great job on the install in your Subaru! Great showcase of equipment, installation portfolio, aesthetic, and company values. Exceptional, man!

I'll have to come back and hear it once you've got it all "tuned up", LOL.


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

:bowdown:

A master builder !!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Thanks Jay!!!! Rumor has it there is another member of the SiS team that is starting to wet his feet with some metal work...... 




JayinMI said:


> Awesome. JOey's fab abilities with metal have really taken SiS up a notch! Great job!
> 
> Jay


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

awesome work guys. sucks i couldnt see this one in person, but i did get a ride in the car that day


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> the main power line is only run with speaker wires, not any rca wires. the distributed power lines do of course, run with some of the rcas going to amps, but thats hard to avoid with amps that have all the terminals on one side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly plausible. I made a spur of the moment decision on the NVX "clone" amps rather than seeking better amp inputs that are differential for signal noise cancellation such as JL even. I'll have to look into sourcing Mosconi's. I'm on the east coast while shipping these days is the norm for the DIY'er. 

Luckily I believe I can avoid power and car harness bundles entirely but I'll look into building my own RCA runs for custom lengths not so easily done by preassembled interconnects. I'll need some longer ones to run down the passenger side with a few 90 degree turns avoiding the noisy center console entirely. Power down left side, typical 8th civic run from behind the kick.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Another bulls-eye!


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Amazing.. Covered it looks so simple... Uncover= reveals just how ridiculously complex and technical this build is. Must sound great. Once again your work is awesome..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



[email protected] said:


> Thanks Jay!!!! Rumor has it there is another member of the SiS team that is starting to wet his feet with some metal work......


Yeah? Cool. I wish I hadn't sold my welder.

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



JayinMI said:


> Yeah? Cool. I wish I hadn't sold my welder.
> 
> Jay


man...i thought people would notice when i welded the fuse holder brackets on two of our previous cars  :laugh:


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh I noticed. Beautiful work. Been contemplating something like that as my car lends itself not to good mounting points for the fuse tubes for the big 3 alternator lead or amp 12v. Would love two mounted there. I've run out of 1/0 to play with. 

I've ripped out the guts of the civic all night because I'm so discussed with my shoddy workmanship after seeing how it aughta be done.


----------



## [email protected]icityinsound (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

If you want people to start noticing, you gotta make stuff that moves! 




simplicityinsound said:


> man...i thought people would notice when i welded the fuse holder brackets on two of our previous cars  :laugh:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

I noticed you did the fuse holder brackets, but there was a lot more welding on your car, so I assumed JOey chipped in. If not, then Wow, cause your welds look pretty good for pretty much just starting! Great job!

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

bah, the metal stuff was mostly all built by JOey last year...then if it happened right now with my shiny new welding skills....

nvm id still have him build it lol


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

If those battery stay brackets are fairly standard, might be a good one to mass produce a bit. I'd love to have a couple.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



[email protected] said:


> Thanks Jay!!!! Rumor has it there is another member of the SiS team that is starting to wet his feet with some metal work......


Just push Bing into the deep end of the pool!!!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Great use of space. Really like the trunk design.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

You always make beautiful things, and come up with a perfect solution for every problem.










RESPECT Dude's


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Dang robolop... you are HOT!!! 




robolop said:


> You always make beautiful things, and come up with a perfect solution for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

He definitely doesn't subscribe to the throw them in and they will figure out how to swim philosophy... 




BigRed said:


> Just push Bing into the deep end of the pool!!!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Spectacular looking install and excellent attention to detail. First class like all of your guys installs. Bet it sounds wonderful.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

That's my neighbor. She taught me a lot of secret stuff.







She has a sister who is more beautiful.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

robolop said:


> You always make beautiful things, and come up with a perfect solution for every problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not worthy! Im not worthy!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

robolop said:


> That's my neighbor. She taught me a lot of secret stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking up flights now!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Hot turbo subie BTW. She'd look good in it. Hell, she'd look good in an unexploded Pinto.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Babs said:


> Hot turbo subie BTW. She'd look good in it. Hell, she'd look good in an unexploded Pinto.


Shes too hot, Pinto would burst into flames anyway.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

hey,for the record, my early memory after moving to the US was me and my mom driving around in her 79 red pinto...i have fond recollections of that car!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Wow that's kool as I used to also own a Pinto till someone decided they needed it more then me.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Coppertone said:


> Wow that's kool as I used to also own a Pinto till someone decided they needed it more then me.


funny thing is my mom gave her pinto to a friend living in queens, and it was stolen 5 days later.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

having been a car audio fabricator for almost thirty years, ive never had a complete system, always seemed to be in "testing" phases. People would ask me so what have you done to your car, i always tell them "the shoemaker always has the worst shoes", very glad you took the time to finish your car. You guys did a great job on a very well laid out immaculate install. Hopefully your enjoying your music. An old guy from florida


----------



## Bnixon (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome work Bing! I can't fathom the amount of planning that when into that build!

I do have a question on your RCAs 



simplicityinsound said:


> Moving onto the wiring...here is the pile of twisted primary wire for all my rca and video cable need:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

^ Yes indeed.. I'd like to know about these as well. I assume it's just fairly flexible primary wire of some gauge twisted I suppose via drill to vice method. First thought was "wow that's a tight twist".


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Yes, just primary wire. That was taught to me by one of the top top installers in the US.. Works great. I have that in my truck. I am sure you can find people (cue Jazzi...  ) who have all kinds of scientific words that could say there are other things that might be better, but the times I have done this it works good with no noise.. 






Bnixon said:


> Awesome work Bing! I can't fathom the amount of planning that when into that build!
> 
> I do have a question on your RCAs
> 
> ...


----------



## Bnixon (Mar 7, 2011)

That is good to hear! What gauge wire do you use?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



[email protected] said:


> I am sure you can find people (cue Jazzi...  ) who have all kinds of scientific words that could say there are other things that might be better, but the times I have done this it works good with no noise..


For the next GTG/event, I want to see a clinic or hear a discussion on fusing. :surprised:   lol (j/k)

Sorry, couldn't help it (inside joke that I will leave to Bing or Jazzi to expand upon if they choose). :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Oh, I know the joke... That's a sure way to get Lars slingin' some german profanity... bring that up...

hahahha.... 




papasin said:


> For the next GTG/event, I want to see a clinic or hear a discussion on fusing. :surprised:   lol (j/k)
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it (inside joke that I will leave to Bing or Jazzi to expand upon if they choose). :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Primary is typically 18 ga. Stinger brand wire and WireZ brand primary both will stay together when twisted. Not all wire will...




Bnixon said:


> That is good to hear! What gauge wire do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



[email protected] said:


> Oh, I know the joke... That's a sure way to get Lars slingin' some german profanity... bring that up...
> 
> hahahha....


Was Lars at the meet? I was looking forward to seeing him again


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

trust me i was very skeptical at first when joey said twisted primary (about a year ago), but as mentioned, the person who taught it to him is one of the best installers in the world...and on that, i went for on an isntall about a year ago, when there was absolutely no noise, we did a few more with it, and why i have all the faith in them now. as you can see, some parts of my signal wires is comingling with the power (on the amp rack), absolutely dead silent. i even had the piccolos to my ear when i was just paying with them not yet secured, and no noise.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

nah, lars wasnt here, i think he was on the east coast during the event 

oh the fusing joke hahaha, i think that one is dead and rotten now


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



[email protected] said:


> Primary is typically 18 ga. Stinger brand wire and WireZ brand primary both will stay together when twisted. Not all wire will...


Just about every wire I've used in the past 20 years seemed to hold together pretty well, as long as it was decent quality. I found that if you twist the wires up pretty tight and then pullback toward you to stretch it, that seems to help it keep from unraveling. If you're using wire like the crap that comes in the Bullz Audio amp kits for turn on, it will want to unravel, but the one or 2 strands inside the sheath will probably break first. lol

A while back, I had my GF braid me some speaker-level signal wires (which I eventually lost, ) and I think Richard (Papasin) said that when Linda (MrsPapasin) did some wiring on one of the rovers for NASA, that they don't braid them, they twist because there was less chance of interference millions of miles away, which could be a problem. I figure if it's good enough for NASA it's probably good enough for the rest of us. lol (Of course, I braided some more wire because it just looked cool. lol)

Jay


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Primary is typically 18 ga. Stinger brand wire and WireZ brand primary both will stay together when twisted. Not all wire will...



Thanks for that info.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

I think I know specifically that Metra INstall Bay wire does not stay, there was another brand as well... That's why I mentioned it because I knew there were some issues with wire... 



JayinMI said:


> Just about every wire I've used in the past 20 years seemed to hold together pretty well, as long as it was decent quality. I found that if you twist the wires up pretty tight and then pullback toward you to stretch it, that seems to help it keep from unraveling. If you're using wire like the crap that comes in the Bullz Audio amp kits for turn on, it will want to unravel, but the one or 2 strands inside the sheath will probably break first. lol
> 
> A while back, I had my GF braid me some speaker-level signal wires (which I eventually lost, ) and I think Richard (Papasin) said that when Linda (MrsPapasin) did some wiring on one of the rovers for NASA, that they don't braid them, they twist because there was less chance of interference millions of miles away, which could be a problem. I figure if it's good enough for NASA it's probably good enough for the rest of us. lol (Of course, I braided some more wire because it just looked cool. lol)
> 
> Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Babs said:


> Thanks for that info.


sho!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



[email protected] said:


> I think I know specifically that Metra INstall Bay wire does not stay, there was another brand as well... That's why I mentioned it because I knew there were some issues with wire...


That's one I haven't used. I know the DB Link stuff seemed OK, I think we're using Stinger too. We used to get wire from another source, but they went out of business.

Jay


----------



## outroku (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Bing/Joey, I'm sure you answered this a million times, but where can I purchase enough of this to do two doors on a SUV?

- blackhole tiles
- focal BAM XXXL composite damper
- FAST rings
- blackhole CLD damper


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



outroku said:


> Bing/Joey, I'm sure you answered this a million times, but where can I purchase enough of this to do two doors on a SUV?
> 
> - blackhole tiles
> - focal BAM XXXL composite damper
> ...


blackhole and focal BAM find your local ORCA (focal) dealer, they should be able to order it for you.

the FAST rings:

Sound Connection 6 ½

Bing


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Twisted pair works PERFECT in any Balanced-Differential install...which is pretty much everything built for car audio today. All you need to get MAXIMUM performance is about a 2 twists per 1 rate. That would pretty much eliminate all noise injection. 1:1 ratio works fine too. 

So basically you can just pair up 2 wires, slap them in a vice or clamp, other end in a drill and Go-Go Gadget RCA's!

Differential signaling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.hep.ph.ic.ac.uk/~dmray/pdffiles/VPT_umbilical_studies.pdf

http://www.hep.ph.ic.ac.uk/~dmray/pdffiles/TP_umbilical_studies.pdf


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

While I wouldn't dare to speculate or debate that, I thought though that to take advantage of differential-balanced noise cancellation, you have to have two things.. 

1. Sending a balanced-differential signal 
(In my case I wouldn't know if my DEH-80PRS does this. I doubt it)

2. Receiving and inverting the balanced signal properly to cancel noise at the destination
(such as the differential inputs on better amps/processors.. In which case I'm fairly sure my lowly NVX's do not.)

In any case, I'm running for the build some NVX X-series interconnects which are twisted pair, though their amps are not differential-balanced inputs. Go figure.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

How much primary wire is used for say a 10ft rca? I realized twisting wire will cause a shorter net length, so do you have an initial length that you usually use? I'd like to make my own like this but not sure how much wire to buy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

I am gonna go out on a limb for a rough guess and say 1.5x the length. We always overshoot...




WhereAmEye? said:


> How much primary wire is used for say a 10ft rca? I realized twisting wire will cause a shorter net length, so do you have an initial length that you usually use? I'd like to make my own like this but not sure how much wire to buy.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



[email protected] said:


> I am gonna go out on a limb for a rough guess and say 1.5x the length. We always overshoot...


Sweet, thanks.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I waaayyy overshoot...im known as da waster lol


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

So like a 50 foot spool per rca should suffice for a 10ft rca?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



simplicityinsound said:


> I waaayyy overshoot...im known as da waster lol


Bet you have a scrap bin like our lead-wire prep dept after bringing in a bunch of new people. And oh yes, I get to deal with that as QM. @$#%!


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Babs said:


> While I wouldn't dare to speculate or debate that, I thought though that to take advantage of differential-balanced noise cancellation, you have to have two things..
> 
> 1. Sending a balanced-differential signal
> (In my case I wouldn't know if my DEH-80PRS does this. I doubt it)
> ...


For the most part the HU we're using are not true Balanced Dif out but basic 2-wire differential. 

If it's a differential signal, it'll be a doubling of voltage from + to - vs what you would see from + to ground on the RCA out. Easy enough to test. Could be floating...but that's REALLY old tech there. If it's single ended, you'll see continuity from RCA - to ground/chassis. 

Here's a quote from Andy W. when I asked about this while fishing for signals in my BOSE CTS-V.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1889990-post6.html


> The output of the head unit is either floating (no connection to ground) or single-ended (negative signal output is ground). The inputs of your amp are either balanced, differential or single-ended. Unless you're using some 30-year-old amp, chances are that the input is differential.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Interesting! Thank you.
Makes me wonder now about the inputs on the NVX amps (Hertz, PPI clones) as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Babs said:


> Bet you have a scrap bin like our lead-wire prep dept after bringing in a bunch of new people. And oh yes, I get to deal with that as QM. @$#%!


Stay away from Bing then!!!! trust me....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



simplicityinsound said:


> I waaayyy overshoot...im known as da waster lol


Troof


----------



## outroku (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



simplicityinsound said:


> blackhole and focal BAM find your local ORCA (focal) dealer, they should be able to order it for you.
> 
> the FAST rings:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Approximately how much length of this will I need to do two doors?

- focal BAM XXXL composite damper
- blackhole CLD damper


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



simplicityinsound said:


> I waaayyy overshoot...im known as da waster lol


LOL. I once had that nick name too. Then the owner started making me keep track of every foot I cut and I realized I threw out a good $100 a month in speaker/remote/power wire.

Now I have the opposite problem. I run it so close that if I decide to change amps I end up having to rewire the vehicle.
So glad I don't do it for a living any more. I wasn't as talented as you guys anyway.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

I have to admit, just after my one little uuuugly harness project re-done to get the relay out of the dash and the power/ground for the head unit also to the main and amp-chassis-ground spot, if anyone needs a bunch of 3"-9" bits and pieces of wire scraps, I got 'em.

Ashamed to show this here actually but let me disgrace your thread..  In progress pic after oh.. 5-6 cervesas.









Of course seeing how you guys do it, I'd have broken out that bin of butt connectors (for some of it), without thinking it taboo. Seeing the logic though.. Should you have to do a quick swap of head unit harness from the car harness, butt connectors get 'r done much easier than dealing with all the solder joints.

Harness building is kind of a black art in itself isn't it?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Babs said:


> I have to admit, just after my one little uuuugly harness project re-done to get the relay out of the dash and the power/ground for the head unit also to the main and amp-chassis-ground spot, if anyone needs a bunch of 3"-9" bits and pieces of wire scraps, I got 'em.
> 
> Ashamed to show this here actually but let me disgrace your thread..  In progress pic after oh.. 5-6 cervesas.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that man it's all about function and prep. That looks fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

That all really depends on the door size and how much you want to cover.. Measure your doors and compare them to the available width to get an estimate..




outroku said:


> Thanks. Approximately how much length of this will I need to do two doors?
> 
> - focal BAM XXXL composite damper
> - blackhole CLD damper


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

So...what wheels and tires are you going with?

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

i am pretty conservative when it comes to wheels.

just some 18x8.5 forgestar CF5s.

19s leave me with too little tire for my personal taste. 

as for tires, whatever my buddy at the tire store can hook me up with at a good price...i amnot all that picky. though i have used general exclaim UHPs on my previous LGT and really liked them.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Me personally I took the easy way and went oem+ on my Legacy. 2014 Legacy Sport wheels.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

I dont think its been mentioned yet, but what crossover point was used for the tweets? amazing job as always. Ive been eyeballing all of your installs. Lots of drool.


----------



## emoon3 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Amazing...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

When i saw that you did 2 10's in a sealed box, i immediately pulled out my giant ported box and redid my entire hatch to mimic the 2 10's sealed

I was not able to keep it at the same exact level as factory, it went up 1.5" in height because i wasn't ready to fiberglass my tire well.

But its so nice to get my hatch back, and LOVE LOVE LOVE your build!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

pics????? 





miniSQ said:


> When i saw that you did 2 10's in a sealed box, i immediately pulled out my giant ported box and redid my entire hatch to mimic the 2 10's sealed
> 
> I was not able to keep it at the same exact level as factory, it went up 1.5" in height because i wasn't ready to fiberglass my tire well.
> 
> But its so nice to get my hatch back, and LOVE LOVE LOVE your build!!!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



[email protected] said:


> pics?????




i wouldn't want to embarrass myself


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



maggie-g said:


> I dont think its been mentioned yet, but what crossover point was used for the tweets? amazing job as always. Ive been eyeballing all of your installs. Lots of drool.


right now its 60hz down at 24db for sub, 60hz at 24 to i think 1900 or 2k at 12, and tweeter 2200 at 12. but thats just off the initial quick tune.


----------



## adam_rostron (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

so what's the chances of the android secret being released? how did you get an android OS onto the pioneer head unit?


----------



## ajsmcs (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Hell yeah 5th gen Legacy! Just don't get a flat tire.  

I really dig the install, though. I mounted my amps up under the rear deck. You can't seem them at all unless you actually climb into the trunk and look, but yet they're still easy to access via folding down the rear seats. 

What are your thoughts on the tweeter response in the stock location? I've been thinking about moving mine out onto separate pods, but I'm not sure.

Do you find that the foam ring around the woofer actually makes a difference? I know the stock speakers had them.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



ajsmcs said:


> Hell yeah 5th gen Legacy! Just don't get a flat tire.
> 
> I really dig the install, though. I mounted my amps up under the rear deck. You can't seem them at all unless you actually climb into the trunk and look, but yet they're still easy to access via folding down the rear seats.
> 
> ...


hehe, i have been spare less in my own car for 15 years now...fingers crossed  

as for the stock tweeter location, to be honest, i think i am going to keep them there for as long as i own the car. i dont see a huge disadvantage with them and i think with additional tuning, it can definitely be better (still running on the 30 mins i had on it wheni first finished the car)...there will be certain advantages if yo move them up, but i feel that its really not worth it. the center is good, the height is where i want them, i would say width suffers a little bit, but not bad overall.

b


----------



## ajsmcs (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

What kind (brand/gauge/type) of wire and connectors did you use for your RCA runs? I'm redoing all my wiring to use a second amp, and I think I might do something similar for my RCAs. I feel like it would end up a lot neater than just using a whole bunch of pre-mades.

For the tweeters, I think I could get a little bit better sound with them more on-axis on the a-pillars, but I like the cleaner look of the factory spots. Makes it less obvious to thieves, too. I've always wondered what other people thought about that location.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Just twistes stinger primary wire 18 ga


----------



## ajsmcs (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Have you done anything with the suspension?

Because if you haven't already, I HIGHLY recommend getting a stiffer rear swaybar. I went with the $90 19mm STi one, and for the money I don't think there is any better upgrade- of _any_ kind- that you can do to this car. Even my fiancee noticed a difference, and lets be honest here. We can sometimes fool ourselves into believing something we did made an improvement, but if our woman genuinely says "Yeah, that $90 was absolutely well spent" then you know you made a good purchase. 

Now, some of the guys go with the stiffer Whiteline 22mm one, but I couldn't justify the $225 for a car that isn't performance oriented (my underpowered 2.5i, that is)


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Crap. I don't know how I missed this build log!

Belated congratulations on a stellar install, Bing.

Would love to see a video of the Intraphex Prodigy Pro Android touchscreen system in action.


----------



## Kjekz (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



simplicityinsound said:


>


I love the build, the quality, the brilliant ideas and how it manages to keep almost all of the luggage space!

But one question to the picture i quoted, that "busbar" is it the speaker wires from the amps that goes to this?

Liked the idea and how it makes it easy to move future wiring changes away from the amp itself, but ive always been worried about this adding noise, but if you use a solution like this shows me that noise shouldnt be an issue.

PS: sorry for the bad wording/grammar, english is not my native language.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



ajsmcs said:


> Have you done anything with the suspension?
> 
> Because if you haven't already, I HIGHLY recommend getting a stiffer rear swaybar. I went with the $90 19mm STi one, and for the money I don't think there is any better upgrade- of _any_ kind- that you can do to this car. Even my fiancee noticed a difference, and lets be honest here. We can sometimes fool ourselves into believing something we did made an improvement, but if our woman genuinely says "Yeah, that $90 was absolutely well spent" then you know you made a good purchase.
> 
> Now, some of the guys go with the stiffer Whiteline 22mm one, but I couldn't justify the $225 for a car that isn't performance oriented (my underpowered 2.5i, that is)


i have coil overs on it for now...turbo/e85 is coming...sway bar is somewhere on the list for sure...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



bbfoto said:


> Crap. I don't know how I missed this build log!
> 
> Belated congratulations on a stellar install, Bing.
> 
> Would love to see a video of the Intraphex Prodigy Pro Android touchscreen system in action.


sadly the intraphex is no longer in the car...i now am running a rydeen dva6...i am going to give it a month or so and see how it performs 

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Kjekz said:


> I love the build, the quality, the brilliant ideas and how it manages to keep almost all of the luggage space!
> 
> But one question to the picture i quoted, that "busbar" is it the speaker wires from the amps that goes to this?
> 
> ...


i have never experience any type of noise from barrier strips to be honest...i dont think that will really happen when we are talking about speaker level cables...  maybe if someone used barrier strips on rca cables for some reason, but on speaker wires it would be pretty rare.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> sadly the intraphex is no longer in the car...i now am running a rydeen dva6...i am going to give it a month or so and see how it performs
> 
> 
> 
> b



Yeah how you like it? Interested.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I will give u an opinion after a few more weeks


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

I haven't seen an Android HU yet that was worth the money.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

All depends on how decent the internals are, IMO, but as I've partaken of the Apple cool-aid, I am digging that carplay is making it's way into head units. Looks like Pio is leading the pack on that. I guess the NEX units such as 4000 or 4100 being the best SQ in carplay-included 2-dins. "Guess" being the operative word.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

The 4100 NEX is out for sale already ?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

*OMG THIS BUILD IS AWESOME!!!​*


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

^^^. Thank you thank you, but I take no credit for this, only for owning a Legacy also lol..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Have you tried Carplay yet in person? Every single iPhone user I know who has been waiting for it has been hugely disappointed. 

Jay


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



JayinMI said:


> Have you tried Carplay yet in person? Every single iPhone user I know who has been waiting for it has been hugely disappointed.
> 
> Jay


i can agree with this. it was one of the reasons why i still had an iphone, and i've since opted to get rid of the iphone and picked up a note 4 to replace it. carplay is kind of neat but it's not quite where it should be. android auto looks a lot better, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I will say this about the dva6... i think if u want the android hu experience, this is pretty good...i personally dont want to have to use my phone as a go between. But if u want something thats literally like a note4 in the dash, its not...think something that is quite a bit slower and less powerful.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



JayinMI said:


> Have you tried Carplay yet in person?


Not yet. 



JayinMI said:


> Every single iPhone user I know who has been waiting for it has been hugely disappointed.


Well that blows! 
Had high hopes for it.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Take your phone in and try it at a dealer before you buy a HU based solely on CarPlay. Of the people I know (who would be interested in such a thing...about 4 or 5) they've all not liked it. 

Jay


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Wow, don't know how i missed this build. As always... amazing.... I might have missed it or just not understood something? How come the Amps in front of the Subs don't muffle the sound, or buzz?


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Loving your builds, however I can't help but think your screen name isn't appropriate. Maybe: makes things look simple in sound... or crazy ass builds in sound


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

quietfly said:


> Wow, don't know how i missed this build. As always... amazing.... I might have missed it or just not understood something? How come the Amps in front of the Subs don't muffle the sound, or buzz?


The amps actually act as a loading baffle for the subs i feel...the bass response is quite impressive...but prolly needs to be heard to be believed hehe


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

after CA falls into the pacific, you need to take a trip out east so the those of us on the right coast can partake of your sonic goodness


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Lol, I've tried many times to convince him to share himself with us, yet for some odd reason he swears he can't be in two places at once.


----------



## ajsmcs (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*










I can't get over how sexy this is. It looks both factory AND custom at the same time. The heatshrink-terminated looming and the battery terminals just look really killer.

I just redid mine (2011 Legacy) for the first time since I literally first got into aftermarket audio, and while it looks WAY, way better than that initial effort, it still doesn't look as clean as yours. 

Fun question I haven't been able to find an answer for: *What is the amperage on the stock alternator?*

I have enough 4AWG wire leftover that I'm thinking about redoing the Big 3. I've heard its worth it on some cars, not so much on others. *Did you find that it made a substantial difference with this specific car?*

Thanks!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ajsmcs said:


> I can't get over how sexy this is. It looks both factory AND custom at the same time. The heatshrink-terminated looming and the battery terminals just look really killer.
> 
> I just redid mine (2011 Legacy) for the first time since I literally first got into aftermarket audio, and while it looks WAY, way better than that initial effort, it still doesn't look as clean as yours.
> 
> ...


The only answer i have on the alternator question is: enough? Hahhmaha it cant be that big...120?


----------



## ajsmcs (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Yeah, I kinda figured...

Heres another fun question: *how in the ever living **** did you manage to get the speaker wire through the door boot. I've been at it for the last 2 days and I haven't gotten anywhere. * I tried a coat hanger, I tried a really long Phillips head, I' can't make it work. Its too tight and theres just too much friction. DX


----------



## outroku (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



ajsmcs said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured...
> 
> Heres another fun question: *how in the ever living **** did you manage to get the speaker wire through the door boot. I've been at it for the last 2 days and I haven't gotten anywhere. * I tried a coat hanger, I tried a really long Phillips head, I' can't make it work. Its too tight and theres just too much friction. DX


I'm sure installers have their custom tools for feeding wire through door boots, but FWIW, I use one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-24-Inc...230135&sr=8-1&keywords=Four+Claw+Pick+Up+Tool

They are absolutely indispensable during an install...and for more things than just feeding wire.


----------



## djtsmith007 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

I must be missing something, but where can i get some of the Focal BAM XXXL material? All i can find is a kit for a entire car thats $300 or so


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

looks as though the links to the pics are dead.


----------



## outroku (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



djtsmith007 said:


> I must be missing something, but where can i get some of the Focal BAM XXXL material? All i can find is a kit for a entire car thats $300 or so


Your local authorized dealer or here:

Focal BAM XL - Subwoofer and Door Sound Deadening Kit | Pacific Stereo

I bought it recently and it's JUST enough to do two doors.


----------



## djtsmith007 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



outroku said:


> Your local authorized dealer or here:
> 
> Focal BAM XL - Subwoofer and Door Sound Deadening Kit | Pacific Stereo
> 
> I bought it recently and it's JUST enough to do two doors.


Sweet, thanks


----------



## Frequency (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



ajsmcs said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured...
> 
> Heres another fun question: *how in the ever living **** did you manage to get the speaker wire through the door boot. I've been at it for the last 2 days and I haven't gotten anywhere. * I tried a coat hanger, I tried a really long Phillips head, I' can't make it work. Its too tight and theres just too much friction. DX


I was reading on the blog on the SIS website that chopsticks are a handy tool for this (haven't tried it yet myself though
Have used vasaline or dishwashing liquid on the end of a pullthrough in the past to overcome the friction issue


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



SPAZ said:


> looks as though the links to the pics are dead.


they were having an issue with a hacker so they took down their site for a few days...


----------



## ajsmcs (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Frequency said:


> I was reading on the blog on the SIS website that chopsticks are a handy tool for this (haven't tried it yet myself though
> Have used vasaline or dishwashing liquid on the end of a pullthrough in the past to overcome the friction issue


Interesting. Knowing how slippery they are to hold, I could see those plastic ones being pretty useful. I managed to wiggle one of those really long Craftsman screwdrivers all the way through, but by that point it started sleeting on me (Can't wait till I can afford a house with a garage...) so I didn't get to test the usefulness.

As for that claw thing, I was actually looking at one of those when I was at Sears buying the screwdriver. I've still got like $30 worth of rewards points there, so I guess I'll be stopping there after work. 

I was actually considering Vaseline. Glad to hear it works.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

with me on vacation, things are taking a bit longer, but if you are bored, our FB page still had regular updates and pics 

https://www.facebook.com/simplicityinsound


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Which restaurants have you/are you hitting up for food up there? We did Blossoming Lotus (my first time at a Vegan restaurant but everything was so good), American Local, Eastburn, Kern's Kitchen, Deschutes, Hazel Room, and a bunch of breweries.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



Hoptologist said:


> Which restaurants have you/are you hitting up for food up there? We did Blossoming Lotus (my first time at a Vegan restaurant but everything was so good), American Local, Eastburn, Kern's Kitchen, Deschutes, Hazel Room, and a bunch of breweries.




easiest way is to find me on facebook as i post all the food pics there har har.

https://www.facebook.com/bingoismynamo


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

Looks great as always guys, the skill set in fabrication of metal is getting better and better!

Couple questions im hoping some guys with more expierience on this will chime in, including Joey and Bing.. When mating fiberglass to wood especially in the case of a sub woofer enclosure- How big of a gap do you comfortably fill with filler? Has anyone ran into issues getting these to seal and not crack or break? Do you add anything to reinforce the filler in between? It seems like I see several people using this method if it works as well as I assume it will make my life much easier..

Last thing guys, with all of the sub enclosures you build I always wonder, how much attention do you actually put towards accurate box volume when building fiberglass wheelwell enclosures.. What do you use in order to get accurate measurements in these odd ball shapes? Water, peanuts..?

Thanks fella's. I'm going to have to try some primary wire RCA's for sure!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*

so a quick update for you guys.

many of you know the morel piccolo is one of my all time favorite tweeters, and for the past year it has served me very well. with this car, my primary goal was to keep it all in the stock locations and also my amp configuration meant that i could only run a two way active front...and until recently, that meant a tweeter(i no longer carry any widebanders)...and if it is going to be a tweeter, it was going to be a set of piccolos 

however, with the introduction of the illusion audio c3cx point source, that opened the possiblity that i could have a 3 way system without having to revamp the system.

and after doing a handful of c3cx builds, i made the decision to swap to this driver.

it feels a bit odd to incorporate a passive xover into my system, and the truth is i havent had that in 8 years...so of course, this system was never built to account for the passives.

as such, a little creative engineering was needed to fit them.

on the driver side, i welded a metal bracket to the existing knee panel bracket, and tapped the holes for the illusion passive:










and then bolted the c3cx xover to it:










this was then took to the car, the existing tweeter cable from the amp rerouted to the input side of the passive, and two new pairs of speaker wires ran up to the stock tweeter location:










this was then bolted back in place and the wires organized:











on the passenger side, it was a lot easier, there was a metal plate behind the glovebox near the center of the car that i was able to secure the passive, and the same kind of wiring went to it:











i then wired up the c3cx:




















and then wired them up to the car:




















and secured the point sources. only very minimal trimming was required to clear the speakers, and they fit under the factory grille with no issues:



















so...whats different.

the car still needs a lot more tuning, but one thing that is VERY VERY evident is the effect of placing 250hz (versus 2300hz) and above ontop of the dash on imaging and staging.

the center image is for a lack of better work, far far more believable and anchored. with just the tweeters there, it would shift a bit based on songs and smear on others. now its pretty much rock solid and very evident.

the stage height remained roughly the same, somewhere about 3-4 inches above the dash, which is where i prefer them, but there is less rainbowing to male vocals and lower freq instruments.

depth also improved dramatically, as now, it does sound like on some songs to be outside of the windshield.

width remains relatively unchanged, whcih is slightly inward of the A pillar due to the stock locations.

tonally, again, needs a lot more tuning so i wont comment on that just yet...but the little tweeter does pretty well. i think the piccolo is for sure is ab better tweeter, but sonically, the advantage in using this speaker over a tweeter is hard to discount. 

hopefully i can get some more tune time on it soon. 

Cheers,

Bing


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So wait now in my 2010 Legacy GT I can also stay stock looking but add this like you've done Bing ? Please say it's so and make a fellow Jersey person hit the garage lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice update. Adding the C3 (non-pointsource) to my C6 component set has made a big difference in my install as well. You aren't kidding about getting everything up with the lower crossover (300 Hz vs 2 kHz for me). I think Illusion has another set of winners with their new 3" offerings.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



simplicityinsound said:


> so a quick update for you guys.
> 
> 
> so...whats different.
> ...


DROOL:blush::blush:


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Legendary as always...SiS

Don't the aftermarket OFC speaker cables work better than convenntional wires twisted? Any noise issues?

I Have seen them in most of your installs and have always been curious. Apologies if the same has been asked and answered before.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

How much and from who can I buy them from... take my money.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Dammit, Bing. I didn't need to see a drop-in solution for my WRX's dash...

How much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Retails at 700. As for twisted wires...thats such a short run and low power combined its no biggie. The normal ones u see r for line level signal (rcas).  never had any noise issues with them yet.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Check your local illusion dealer


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Bing & Passives lol?! Damn they must be good. As always brother good job on the integration. Always top notch with you.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is that a Madza Cx-5? My wife has one and I'm hoping those would fit!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Whats a mazda cx5?


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

An SUV. Your car's dash looked similar. I guess not lol. What kind of car do you have? Looks to be a perfect fit.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol look at the title, it's a 2010 Subaru Legacy GT...


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Lol look at the title, it's a 2010 Subaru Legacy GT...


My bad.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No worries as I had to look up a Mazda CX-5 to see what the interior of those looked liked. Pretty sporty looking vehicle.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Now who would've thought point sources Would work so well in the dash off the glass


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Haha


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I would love to run those C3x in the dash of the FRS, you think they would fit? 

Maybe i can get some used ones some day cause i sure cant pay over $500 right now.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Build Log of My Own Car  2010 Subaru Legacy GT - Mosconi, Morel, Arc and More*



ajsmcs said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured...
> 
> Heres another fun question: *how in the ever living **** did you manage to get the speaker wire through the door boot. I've been at it for the last 2 days and I haven't gotten anywhere. * I tried a coat hanger, I tried a really long Phillips head, I' can't make it work. Its too tight and theres just too much friction. DX


I use 1/8" abs cut into long strip about 1/4-3/8" wide with a pointed but round tip, much like the giant wire ties u see at lowes, but the abs is less flimsy, then get a couple of drops of thick hand soap or KY (whatever u have laying around?), and lightly lube tip of abs then slip that bad boy in there. Gonna stop there so I don't get banned for being sexually connotavtive?. Oh and don't forget to lube up the taped end of abs and speaker wire that u are pulling through. Don't use wd40 it will release the tape, trust me.


----------



## BumpinJetta (May 17, 2013)

what rca connects are you using on your primary wire? i called all our parts distributors and none of them sell those anymore. and i guess stinger stopped making them?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I would love to run those C3x in the dash of the FRS, you think they would fit?
> 
> Maybe i can get some used ones some day cause i sure cant pay over $500 right now.


They most definitely will


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Those r stinger...tho im rapidly running out as they dont sell them anymore


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Where in the engine bay did you find a spot to run a 0ga wire. I am thinking of upgrading my power wire. Might have to take it to a pro to bypass the headache.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Every newer subaru i go through the main facotry grommet on the passenger side...ive done 2 x 0 gauges through it


----------



## baruch1 (Mar 21, 2015)

You do some great work...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> How much and from who can I buy them from... take my money.


Careful what you ask for.. Illusion knows what they have with these drivers and they're quite proud of them.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> Every newer subaru i go through the main facotry grommet on the passenger side...ive done 2 x 0 gauges through it


Noted. Thanks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

also got another type of mod and tuning done 


AWHP and AWTQ on a Mustang Dyno 

dotted line was my old 05 LGT wagon with full bolt ons, fuel mods, 18G turbo and Meth injection. (disregard tq figure as the automatic screwed with tq measurements)

solid line is this car


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> also got another type of mod and tuning done
> 
> 
> AWHP and AWTQ on a Mustang Dyno
> ...


What mods do you have on this car? I can't remember if you listed them earlier in the thread. I am hoping to go stage 2 soon. I need to bolt up my catback that I have sitting in my garage.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ghionw said:


> What mods do you have on this car? I can't remember if you listed them earlier in the thread. I am hoping to go stage 2 soon. I need to bolt up my catback that I have sitting in my garage.


KN panel Filter
Dwerks 1000CC injectors
Denso 210 LPH Pump
Iridium 1 step colder plugs
WRX 3Port EBCS
GFB recirc BPV
Racer X TMIC
Racer X charge Pipe
Invidia catted TBE
Perrin Throttlebody hose
BNR VF54-18G turbo
HKS funnel / milk jug delete
E85


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> HKS funnel / milk jug delete


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^ I see what you did there.


rton20s said:


>


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lolz...now for some odd reason i want some milky ice cream!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> KN panel Filter
> Dwerks 1000CC injectors
> Denso 210 LPH Pump
> Iridium 1 step colder plugs
> ...



Custom tune, I'm assuming?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Dyno tune, same tuner that did my previous wagon


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> They most definitely will


There is a set in the classifieds but its hard for me to justify with how noisy the car is but one of these days i will get them.

I wanted to mention also if you ever need any Subaru performance or suspension parts to let me know because i have quite a few manufacturers i deal with and can get you great prices. Not asking for anything in return just hit me up if you need a quote on something!


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

JoeHemi57 said:


> There is a set in the classifieds but its hard for me to justify with how noisy the car is but one of these days i will get them.
> 
> I wanted to mention also if you ever need any Subaru performance or suspension parts to let me know because i have quite a few manufacturers i deal with and can get you great prices. Not asking for anything in return just hit me up if you need a quote on something!


Does that go for the rest of the Subaru community as well?


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

BOW DOWN TO AN INSTALLER THAT IS WAY BETTER THAN U!!! AMAZINGLY CLEAN INSTALL, WOW!!


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

What do you think the maximum volume we can get out of the spare tire well of these GTs? Could I fit 2 sealed 12s?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any updated feelings/ reviews on those C3CX speakers that you are willing to share ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Any updated feelings/ reviews on those C3CX speakers that you are willing to share ?


I listened to his car briefly when I was out last, and I thought it sounded good. I liked it much better than it was before. For sure great center image, and listening to a few songs I heard a few details that I might not have noticed as much before. I liked it enough that I got a set of these to try out in my truck.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Then that's good enough for me then, let me make that gent an offer on the set that I saw in the classifieds then.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you mean Steve's (basher) set, then they're already in my garage.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well congrats on a fine purchase and it's what I deserve for being so slow lol.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey maybe just to mess with Paul, i can sell a set to you for 5 bucks cheaper than Steve's hahahahahahaha


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ lol, stop teasing a fellow Legacy owner Bing.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I didn't pay what he was asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh snap...free? Haha


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I did see a report of a break in around that vicinity lol.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll take five dollars and a set of these, if there's a line...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Lol, no he got paid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sub'd. Need to follow more on those C3CX speakers. I am going to do the same. C3CX in stock dash location and C6 in door, although I may up that to a C8. Dealer talked me out of the C8 but I am still considering it. I should be able to get that into the door! 

Driven by a Zapco Z150.6LX. Should be awesome!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ What kind of vehicle would this be going into ?


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

2014 Toyota Avalon. 

It has a 3" paper cone (Tweeter) in the dash and a 6.5" on a 6x9 backet in the door. I haven't take anything apart but I have seen pics and that is what I am seeing. I will eventually start adding CLD, MLV, CCF, etc soon so I will be taking those apart and I will get a better sense on where I stand. Hopefully, my assumptions are correct as I already have the C3CX and C6 and the Zapco is on its way.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That Zapco is a beautiful amp, as I have a new one sitting in my closet.


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree. I couldn't pass on the deal. Even if I buy the Zapco Z-1KD and Zapco DSP-Z8III, still deciding on the DSP, at retail, I would still be cheaper than the solution I was looking at before with more power and dynamic range. Now I just need to get the other two items.

Where did all my money go? 

Need to sell more of my old stuff. :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

johnbooth3 said:


> 2014 Toyota Avalon.
> 
> It has a 3" paper cone (Tweeter) in the dash and a 6.5" on a 6x9 backet in the door. I haven't take anything apart but I have seen pics and that is what I am seeing. I will eventually start adding CLD, MLV, CCF, etc soon so I will be taking those apart and I will get a better sense on where I stand. Hopefully, my assumptions are correct as I already have the C3X and C6 and the Zapco is on its way.


I'm betting your dash "tweeter" is the same or very similar to the model that came in my xB. Here are some pics for reference between the factory tweeter and the Illusion C3 (same basket/size as the C3Cx).


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, Good reference. My only concern is the depth as the pics I have seen of the tweeter removed in the Avalon don't show much room below the speaker. 

The Avalon's dash speaker grill is the entire length of the dash. Unfortunately, I can't just pop out a small grill, I have to remove the entire section. I tried 2 weeks ago and it wasn't very easy. I got it partially up. I think I need to remove the A-pillars first before I can get the grill up. I may be trying that this weekend.

I also had a Camry before and it has the same type of speaker. In that car, I put the tweeter in the kick panel. If these were available back then, I may have gone this route then too. Although those Zapco blacks where really nice.


----------

